# PC Spiel Shadow Warrior - godmode, infinite ammo - mit Hex Editor



## Stichlinge (25. August 2017)

Hallo,

 PC Spiel Shadow Warrior - godmode, infinite ammo
 Mit dem Hex Editor kann man seinen Weg angeblich durch dieses Spiel erstellen,
 d.h. mit Hex Editor kann man Werte ändern.

Folgende Schritte soll man durchführen:
1. Öffnen Sie sw.exe ( Shadow Warrior.exe ) mit Ihrem Hex Editor
2. Suche nach '' damage to player " / "infinite ammo "
3. Ändern Sie den Wert von '1' auf '0'.
4. Speichern Sie die Datei.
5. Genießen Sie Ihren Godmode / Infinite Ammo

 Mein Hex Editor zeigt nach Suche von " damage to player " / "infinite ammo " folgendes (siehe Anhänge)
 Bei Schritt 3. Ändern Sie den Wert von '1' auf '0' brauche ich nun Hilfe.
 Können Sie mir erklären, wie / wo ich den Wert von '1' auf '0' ändern soll ??

Vielen Dank mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## masterX244 (27. August 2017)

Beim Damage to player ist danach ein Multiplier zu sehen, danach ein 1.0, gehe auf die 1 und tippe in der rechten spalte eine 0 ein. Bei Infinite Ammo ist danach eine 0 zu sehen. Diesen auf 1 ändern in der rechten spalte


----------

